# 15" Rim offset for B13



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I am looking to get a set of KMC Spawn wheels for my B13.

My question is: 
Will a 15" rim with +38mm high offset fit on my B13. 

The rims were originally installed on a Honda Civic. 
They are the Unversal 4 bolt pattern.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

They should fit... I've got 17" rims with +38 offset and they fit fine.


----------

